# your weaning experiences or tips



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

As you might already know I have my little Olive here, going on 6 weeks and I am only giving PM feeding. Any weaning experiences you want to share or tips I should know?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Roxy said:


> As you might already know I have my little Olive here, going on 6 weeks and I am only giving PM feeding. Any weaning experiences you want to share or tips I should know?


If you are feeding in the PM only, what's Olive eating the rest of the day? At six weeks old, there is no reason to be feeding her anymore, unless you just enjoy doing it and she likes it. My tip would be to just quit feeding her. She'll be fine. Maybe hand feed her most favorite seeds or something to keep the "bond".  
At this age, you're spoiling her and don't get me wrong.....THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT..........but you asked. 
I'm assuming of course that by "PM feeding" you referring to the Exact formula?
OH, and by the way, she sure is pretty!!


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

LOL. that photo is just too funny. it looks like it should be captioned "Geronimo!!!"


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

yes, kaytee at night. I actually just dropped to 1 feeding today, so far I don't think she is eating seed too much. just poking around. Super beggy and crying alot... 
I look forward to her being totally weaned to be honest....that is the goal.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Attack of the...Olive!  
She turned out to be a very pretty little pigeon. Great picture by the way


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That is a fantastic picture Roxy!! Amazing that you could get it so in focus while she's coming at you like that. Her coloration has developed so well! I don't have any advice on the weaning (never done that) but did want to add my congratulations on top of all the other compliments I'm sure you been getting!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Roxy, Olive sure has grown and so cute!

Because I am a sucker for the babies, particularly those like Olive who have been hand raised, I would probably continue to feed her in the PM for at least a week more. Keep seed constantly in front of her and peck around a bit with her too until she really gets the hang of eating.

You have only had her about a week now - right? If you hand feed her about a week longer she will continue to bond with you as her mama. It really doesn't hurt to give her food in the evening and will help keep her weight up while she is adjusting to eating on her own.

If you can get (or already have) a gram scale, it is extremely helpful to weigh them once a day to make sure they don't lose too much weight. When they're being weaned they will lose a few grams but they shouldn't lose a lot.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

She is sure lovely, and that's such a great picture. Just peck a lot with your finger amongst her seeds and she should catch on soon. I wouldn't think it hurts her to have her pm feeding, and it will help her bond to you more. But then again, my birds are spoiled so it might not be an objective suggestion.  Good luck!


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

And just to think, if all goes well I'll be weaning in a month or so! It's about time things got exciting around here, what with taking care of a big honking goose and such all day.  Anyway, when I weaned, all I did was let them choose when they wanted to be weaned! I'd feed them in the evening and soon enough, they'd shake their heads and duck away from the food. They'd run after it like mad, flapping their wings and squeaking, but they didn't much care for the _food_. I introduced seeds before they even really started rejecting the formula, and soon they preferred seeds. Then I added different things to their seeds, like peas, and they took that up fine. I let them self-wean, basically... It's apparently good for them. But some babies will not easily self wean. Letting them go hungry is not a good idea, but babying them also isn't. If that happens, you should probably see for a day how the baby goes without a feeding, and put more seeds. Do the pecking motions with your fingers over the seeds, and hopefully they'll get the picture.

Olive is gorgeous, by the way.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I am very happy to announce that we are now completely weaned...for about 5-6 days now! I am quickly learning that any problem/question I have almost resolves on it's own or with time, just like when I had a human child!
I do agree, she is neat to look at! I am a lucky mommy!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Great news!
I'm glad the weaning went well and everything turned out okay


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She sure is a pretty pigeon. That's great about being weaned!


----------

